# I'm in trouble with DH



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA! Poor guy.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Your mistake was having them all out at the same time!! lol You are supposed to fill one space bag, reduce the size, hide it, and then do the next!!! That way he never would have seen it all!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You have to wait until he's at work, in the garage, or hanging out with the "boys".


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Just tell DH your new hobby is colleting yarn,and suggest he gets a hobby too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


Must not worry . Have you seen what he has bought in the garage? shop? what hobbies does he have?

As I like to tell dear hubby when he has a say about my yarn. Lets compare my hobby and the price and your collection and prices. Nothing but silents after that. I finial learn how to one up him. Try it you will be amaze at what happens. :wink: :wink:


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Ask him if he'd be happier if you collected MEN!!!!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> You have to wait until he's at work, in the garage, or hanging out with the "boys".


I agree


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mary Su 2 said:


> Your mistake was having them all out at the same time!! lol You are supposed to fill one space bag, reduce the size, hide it, and then do the next!!! That way he never would have seen it all!!!


I agree here too


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


I've told this story on KP before, but just in case you missed it:
I have a friend whose husband never says a word when she comes home with more bags full of yarn. When I asked what was her secret she said:
"Years ago, shortly after we were married, he said he thought I was spending too much money on yarn. I just looked him in the eye and said : GOLF". 
He hasn't mentioned my yarn ever again."


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

My hubby hasn't seen all of my stash... Most of it is right out in the open, but a bit of it is in my daughters closet. We're going to be moving soon and I can't knit fast enough to make sure he doesn't see it all...


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My dh never says anything about the yarn I purchase, he even takes me to buy it. Oh, did I forget to mention that the yarn store is in the same area as the Harley Davidson store. :twisted:


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Always a hitch!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I can't knit fast enough to make sure he doesn't see it all...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good luck with that :wink:


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> My hubby hasn't seen all of my stash... Most of it is right out in the open, but a bit of it is in my daughters closet. We're going to be moving soon and I can't knit fast enough to make sure he doesn't see it all...


You don't have to knit it all up now, silly girl!! Just pack some into boxes and label them as something that he wouldn't dare unpack! Use your imagination!! You can think of something he's guaranteed to stay away from!!!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> My hubby hasn't seen all of my stash... Most of it is right out in the open, but a bit of it is in my daughters closet. We're going to be moving soon and I can't knit fast enough to make sure he doesn't see it all...


Pack some of it up in small parcels and sneak it to a good friend or friends for safekeeping until after the move. He need never know but remember to record where it went in case you forget (in my case it would be one of my Senior Moments)


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

My hubby is a rare breed. My favorite LYS was going out of business, and my birthday was right around the corner, so he went and bought me 80(yes 80) skeins of baby alpaca yarn. He grabbed a few balls of sock yarn as well. He doesn't question my yarn purchases...and I leave him alone when he buys tools.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mine was successfully hidden in the wardrobe in the spare room. Then one day DH went to look for something. He opened the wardrobe and said "my God, it's a wool shop"!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Mine was successfully hidden in the wardrobe in the spare room. Then one day DH went to look for something. He opened the wardrobe and said "my God, it's a wool shop"!


We have an empty Granny flat attached to our house which is where I have hidden some of my stash. Luckily my husband is getting a bit forgetful so he keeps finding yarn in the flat, forgets that he has seen it before, and comes in and says "Do you know that there is some wool in the flat? Have you forgotten about it?"


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can remember the first time my DH saw my stash. Almost the same reaction but now he doesn't say anything. I could be collecting much worse things, I guess.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

I just a remind my DH of the two huge workshops he has in the garden!!!! The golf bag!!! All the pieces of wood he is keeping for some job or other. My stash is tiny in comparison. When we were married over 40 years ago he only had a tiny cupboard under the stairs, hmmmm so he cannot complain about me. When we visit Sarasota, for our holidays, he cannot go past Home Depot as he says the tools aRe so much cheaper there than in England so guess what is in our luggage allowance! yes you are right tools!


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

My husband wouldn't say anything to me since he knits while I crochet. But, he also smokes and I don't so he can't say anything anyway because we all know how expense that habit can be.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Like the others already said. If he has a hobby, compare with that.
I'm lucky, that my DH loves model trains, stamps, plastic car models for putting togehter yourself and now wooden ship models. Oh, and photography with a DSLR. His hobbies have gotten so expensive over time, that I can buy all the yarn I want (and another knitting machine with ribber should I ever need one) before he will comment at all .


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> Your mistake was having them all out at the same time!! lol You are supposed to fill one space bag, reduce the size, hide it, and then do the next!!! That way he never would have seen it all!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband complained once. I made a deal with him, I would quit buying yarn if he quit buying beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband complained once. I made a deal with him, I would quit buying yarn if he quit buying beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the statistic as to number of men versus women? Two or 3 to 1? There are more men and hey, some of that yarn is expensive and not replaceable! ROFL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have never hid anything from my DH , are we suppose to?!?! He built a helicopter so I try my darnedest to build knit things and quilts! When we remodeled the downstairs there are now 6 new closets. There are two of us and the occasional Gkids toys. Are they full, yes. Need I say more! We are going to downsize when someone comes and buys our house, hint, hint, so I am looking for a 4 bedroom condo and they do not exist outside of big cities. My solution is to use the master as my stuff room and smaller bedroom for us. Sure hope it has a storage area!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure what my dear husband would say because he has never seen all my yarn, he stays away from the bedroom closet and I try not to have it out when he might come into the bedroom, I am sure there might be a question but so far there has not been. Happy knitting up all our stash!!!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I got in trouble, too! He found my stash in the bathroom!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ADyanne said:


> My hubby is a rare breed. My favorite LYS was going out of business, and my birthday was right around the corner, so he went and bought me 80(yes 80) skeins of baby alpaca yarn. He grabbed a few balls of sock yarn as well. He doesn't question my yarn purchases...and I leave him alone when he buys tools.


You definitely have a jewel, ADyanne. He's a keeper, lucky lady.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I am super proud of myself because I have really been using my stash. But, hubby is sooooo wonderful, every time he buys an antique tool, or a new tree he takes me to the yarn store!  This completely works for me. I'm glad he thinks I never go to the yarn store without him!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

You have to keep it all well hidden. My DH stopped complaining when I started making money off of what I made.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

My hubby doesn't mind, but I still find myself quietly bringing it in and stashing it anyway. Silly me. Though the last bundle I bought included yarn for a sweater for him, so maybe that's why I did that. He has indicated on occasion that he'd sometimes like me to put down the knitting and pay attention to him more...but, he's going to have to learn how to be direct with that if he wants results!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

My husband has never gotten mad about my yarn because he was an avid fisherman. He has bought so many bass boats, I have lost track. He now has decided golf is his game and is constantly buying golf clubs to "improve" his game. I will never spend anywhere near what he has spent over the years! So I am safe!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> My hubby is a rare breed. My favorite LYS was going out of business, and my birthday was right around the corner, so he went and bought me 80(yes 80) skeins of baby alpaca yarn. He grabbed a few balls of sock yarn as well. He doesn't question my yarn purchases...and I leave him alone when he buys tools.


You are indeed blessed!!!
I hope you have sons, the world needs more men like this


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> My husband complained once. I made a deal with him, I would quit buying yarn if he quit buying beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed.


LOL!


----------



## Busy fingers (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi , 
When I buy any yarn or crochet cotton always tells hubby it is for a friend and that she hides it in our house .I have got away with it so far .


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I tell my DH that as we are approaching retirement and could be living on a fixed income I am collecting so I will have ample supplies to keep me busy in retirement.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

"Yes, dear" works in my house. When we moved into the new house and he insisted on moving my yarn he told me no more after 6 pickup truck loads. I said yes dear and proceeded to continue to collect yarns.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> My dh never says anything about the yarn I purchase, he even takes me to buy it. Oh, did I forget to mention that the yarn store is in the same area as the Harley Davidson store. :twisted:


I can fully relate to this one; when I bought my $900.00 spinning whelp, he nearly had a fit when he saw the size of the wheel, and asked if it was made of gold - I just reminded him that I hadn't spent nearly as much on my sewing, knitting & spinning; as he had spent on his Harley & leathers. He doesn't complain now, we both save for the things we buy for our "hobbies" hahahaha


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I get nervous when I have too much of anything.. must be my parents words rattling around in my head.. but I do buy things that I need for knitting... magazines... needles... all the notions that go with our hobby... I want a full set of DPN's and of course when I see a skein of yarn I can't help myself... Sooooo when hubby says he is going GOLFING... I just smile and say Ok honey have a good time... because then I know he has nothing to say about my purchases either... its worked out very well for me...
Right now I am stash busting so I won't go into the LYS for a few weeks... I have 6 skeins of yarn nearly vanished from my stash!!!! and will have even more gone before the first of the year... then I will get my craft area in order and start all over again...


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Busy fingers said:


> Hi ,
> When I buy any yarn or crochet cotton always tells hubby it is for a friend and that she hides it in our house .I have got away with it so far .


That is hysterical!!! Kind of reminds of kids in the 70s who were keeping their friends pot, beer, or cigarettes! I love it. Too bad my BFF who also knits live in California, and I live in Ohio.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> You don't have to knit it all up now, silly girl!! Just pack some into boxes and label them as something that he wouldn't dare unpack! Use your imagination!! You can think of something he's guaranteed to stay away from!!!


"unpack"?! What DH ever unpacks anything except the big stuff. Just put it in a box marked off-season clothes, or Christmas decor and he won't touch it.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Husbands have a tendency to forget about the tools (4 or 5 of every size and type) gadgets (some he has never used, others he has forgotten about) and thing-a-ma-bobs (some he isn't even sure what they are for) that they collect over the years! My husbands excuse is that he "needs" them in case something goes wrong around the house. My usual response is, "How many can you use at one time?" And heaven forbid if I should put any of my thing in his domain, the garage! I put a small basket of hand gardening tools out in his full to capacity garage and it was my fault that the place was a mess! So now, I collect any of his errant tools that are left in my kitchen and put them in MY tool bag under the kitchen sink! I am now fully equipped the any household repair and I didn't have to by a thing but the tool bag!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My late husband once went with his sister to a warehouse near where she lives and bought loads of yarn , brought it back. When helping him unpack the car my eldest, then age 10 said to his younger brother " Watch out Tony. Mum's wool disease is catching!" Since then it is an accepted part of my existence ,. Even this year when my eldest has been helping me pack to move house and noticed just how much I have and laughingly banned me from buying more. He came with me to a knitting and stitching show and he saw some yarn I would like and got me to buy it!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Mary Su 2 said:


> Your mistake was having them all out at the same time!! lol You are supposed to fill one space bag, reduce the size, hide it, and then do the next!!! That way he never would have seen it all!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

lawrencji said:


> You are indeed blessed!!!
> I hope you have sons, the world needs more men like this


 ! I have two sons! My oldest (9) wants me to teach him to knit, and my youngest (2) pretends he is knitting( whenever he gets his sneaky lil hands on my project bag). I'm pretty sure they will be as tolerant of the stash as their Daddy is!


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I put my stash in plastic bags with zippers that blankets and comforters come in and put them in my basement yesterday so I can find them easily. My hubby thinks it's great that I have all that yarn and put it to good use making things for my family. If it's in plastic bags, I don't think the critters will get into it. I had it all stuck in my coat closet and ran out of room so I had to come up with another idea seeing we didn't have room to hang any guests coats anymore. Where there is a will there's a way. Right?


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

My DH drives transport and is away all week. He has NOOOO idea what I have! I have so many machines set up that he wouldn't even notice if there was another!! Besides the fact that he said he hates coming down to my room because it's like a maze!! It might have something to do with the fact that he installed 4 fluorescent light fixtures for me on the weekend. They were 4' long and he kept getting caught up in the tension masts every time he moved!! He did a lot of cursing, but I couldn't help but laugh! My room works perfect for me  I absolutely love it, and now that he won't come down there is even better!! lol


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure there's a source somewhere, but I'd like to have about 3 dozen of those zippered square bags that blankets and stuff come in. They are great.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> ! I have two sons! My oldest (9) wants me to teach him to knit, and my youngest (2) pretends he is knitting( whenever he gets his sneaky lil hands on my project bag). I'm pretty sure they will be as tolerant of the stash as their Daddy is!


Nice work Momma! And thank you, sounds like you are raising some wonderful boys.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

DH: "When we move back to the US we don't need more than 3 bedrooms do we?"

Me: "No. If we can get 4 without extra money I'd be fine with that, but 3 is all we need." 

DH: "I was thinking one guest room and then the 3rd could be your knitting/sewing room. And then your stuff wouldn't be scattered all over the house." 

Me: "So, what you're saying is you want to isolate me to just that room when I'm knitting? I can't knit anywhere else in the house?" 

DH: "Um. No, that's not what I meant. Um. I meant ... Um."

Well, that's what it sounded like to me, right?


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tell him it is cheaper than therapy! Or a mink ciat or diamond ring. Besides, we all need a great stash!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont have a hubby. I am roommate to a dog, cat, and bird ad long ad the dog is set up with her Denta-sticks and cat with her kibble and bird has her food all is good and I can bring in all the yarn I want. I wad in Dollar General Sat picking up a few things and saw something new from Zip-Lock. Well they were new to me. They are plastic large zippetrd storage bags. I got a x-tra large ad I really needed to get my stash organized. It held alot of yarn. I know they have the space bags also. I have to go get anothet one but I really like them. The X-tra large wad $7.50. Love it.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

headlemk said:


> DH: "When we move back to the US we don't need more than 3 bedrooms do we?"
> 
> Me: "No. If we can get 4 without extra money I'd be fine with that, but 3 is all we need."
> 
> ...


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

headlemk said:


> DH: "When we move back to the US we don't need more than 3 bedrooms do we?"
> 
> Me: "No. If we can get 4 without extra money I'd be fine with that, but 3 is all we need."
> 
> ...


I'm sure what he meant was that could be your "stash-room" that nobody messes with. And of course you can knit wherever you please.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> I'm sure what he meant was that could be your "stash-room" that nobody messes with. I'm sure you are welcome to knit wherever you please - right?!


True, but I had to dig him for that. I mean. Since I'm the boss, I'll knit anywhere I please.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> My husband complained once. I made a deal with him, I would quit buying yarn if he quit buying beer. The next week he wanted to know how much yarn I needed.


Debra - I made the mistake of drinking my coffee while reading your post. I laughed so hard I spit coffee all over the desk! 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Debra - I made the mistake of drinking my coffee while reading your post. I laughed so hard I spit coffee all over the desk! 👏👏👏👏


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

My hubby doesn't say anything about mine because I work for it. he better nottttttttt. lols


lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Just tell DH your new hobby is colleting yarn,and suggest he gets a hobby too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like this! I am going to try using it. Nothing else seems to work!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

zbangel said:


> My hubby doesn't mind, but I still find myself quietly bringing it in and stashing it anyway. Silly me. Though the last bundle I bought included yarn for a sweater for him, so maybe that's why I did that. He has indicated on occasion that he'd sometimes like me to put down the knitting and pay attention to him more...but, he's going to have to learn how to be direct with that if he wants results!


More direct? I lost my husband 5 years, 5 months, 3 days, 15 hours, and 52 minutes ago - and I'd give anything to be talking to him rather than 2 dogs, a cat and knitting needles.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> More direct? I lost my husband 5 years, 5 months, 3 days, 15 hours, and 52 minutes ago - and I'd give anything to be talking to him rather than 2 dogs, a cat and knitting needles.


I can so relate to this! I lost my dh on 2/12 of this year. And I love my 5 dogs, but...... My stash mostly lives a a big old cedar chest-when ever I open it-it is packed so firmly-I have trouble closing it back!! However, lately when I have a project beginning I need some different yarn then what is in my stash! lol


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> You have to wait until he's at work, in the garage, or hanging out with the "boys".


 :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

grfew said:


> I can so relate to this! I lost my dh on 2/12 of this year. And I love my 5 dogs, but...... My stash mostly lives a a big old cedar chest-when ever I open it-it is packed so firmly-I have trouble closing it back!! However, lately when I have a project beginning I need some different yarn then what is in my stash! lol


I'm so sorry for your loss - only another widow understands I believe. The silence is deafening. He always aided and abetted my beading stash, oil paints everywhere and the need for more new brushes, even did shows with me for 12 years. How quickly time passes and you wish you could buy one more tool for them, share one more joke, and get one more hug.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


What worries me is when my DH starts encouraging me to buy more yarn; that tells me there is a pricey new gun/motorcycle on his mind. At least my hobbies are safer.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Girlfriend, I know your pain! I love buying yarn and fiber and, for my entire work career, I would buy things with the intention of making stuff "when I could quit working". Then, my hubby got deployed and the wonderful fibers made me happy, so I bought even more. I could stash yarn and fibers under the couch, behind chairs, and all those chairs to the dining room table weren't being used... Then, my husband comes home and announces that he wants to pull out all the carpet in the downstairs and put in tile. Every time he left the house, I would run things up to my craft room (which was already kind of full). Time got short and I started just dashing up the stairs and flinging things into the open door. Yarnia (my craft room) is full and a total mess. I've forbidden the family from opening the door. Now my husband is taking about re-carpeting the upstairs - which will mean I have to empty Yarnia! I have chest pains, just thinking about it...


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Ladies, thank you for all of the above. Ingenuity, honesty, attitude, all there and wonderful.


----------



## KnitStorm (Oct 15, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> My dh never says anything about the yarn I purchase, he even takes me to buy it. Oh, did I forget to mention that the yarn store is in the same area as the Harley Davidson store. :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are a lucky lady. 
This weekend we spent what I thought was an hour in the yarn shop; my DH went on to tell me it was 88 minutes, but lucky for me, before leaving, the store owner sparked up a converstation about motorcycles and her husband riding and I got to brag a little on my DH so it made the trip worth while for him  
We also found out there was a leather repair shop and gun store only feet away from the yarn store. It's a win win for everyone.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I also have a wonderful husband! He always takes me shopping for yarn and when we are on vacation he surprises me by finding a LYS and takes me there to buy me some specialty yarn 
and whatever I want. He just sits and reads something and lets me look and feel all the different types of yarn and take my time never hurrying me. When he knows of a sale he always asks me if I need anything and will take me right away. He has never complained with my many crafts and tells me if I am happy that is all he is concern with. And we will be married 43 years in Nov. My wonderful husband is a keeper too! So ADyanne I am with you and never worry about my large stash.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> You don't have to knit it all up now, silly girl!! Just pack some into boxes and label them as something that he wouldn't dare unpack! Use your imagination!! You can think of something he's guaranteed to stay away from!!!


Like "Knitting Magazines". LOL


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol as long as he could find his way to the bed all is good.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

When the subject comes up I always tell my DH that it could be worse. I could be hanging out in the bars!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What a subject and what a sisterhood (and brotherhood) we are. I would like to hear from the males out there. If you have a partner, does he or she complain when you add to your stash?
My DH doesn't have any hobbies so that one is out for me.He rants and raves when yarn arrives at our home.
We are also in the midst of moving so he knows about my stash. Good thing is I have given lots of yarn to an assisted livint/nursing home so he feels better about my stash.
I, like others, usually find that items in my stash don't go with what I am considering making. But then I remember how much I spent on it and go and find another pattern.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

A lot of men just don't get it!! So glad he is still yalking to you. Good luck.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry that was "talking to you" not "yalking to you"!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Amen to that.


BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss - only another widow understands I believe. The silence is deafening. He always aided and abetted my beading stash, oil paints everywhere and the need for more new brushes, even did shows with me for 12 years. How quickly time passes and you wish you could buy one more tool for them, share one more joke, and get one more hug.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a whole lotta yarn. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

My hubby has been really good about my yarn stash. He's more concerned about all the bags of alpaca fleece that needs processing. I've used the analogy of having multiples of tools like hammers and screwdrivers and things I probably know nothing about. Haha!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

AlpacaGal said:


> My hubby has been really good about my yarn stash. He's more concerned about all the bags of alpaca fleece that needs processing. I've used the analogy of having multiples of tools like hammers and screwdrivers and things I probably know nothing about. Haha!


This may be the dumbest question in the world, but I know everyone is concerned about moths or other things getting into skeins of processed wool. Is there the same problem with fleece you store before processing? How do you store it before processing? Thanks.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Must not worry . Have you seen what he has bought in the garage? shop? what hobbies does he have?
> 
> As I like to tell dear hubby when he has a say about my yarn. Lets compare my hobby and the price and your collection and prices. Nothing but silents after that. I finial learn how to one up him. Try it you will be amaze at what happens. :wink: :wink:


This is what I told DH when he was complaining about my hobbies (quilting, crocheting,sewing,and crafting).. I said your hobbies cost a whole lot more than mine do. AND I can sell mine, can yours be sold ? 
Well that worked until he started his latest hobby.. LOL Now he tells me he sells his hobby to support mine ..awwwww... How sweet of him ! LOL (with a kiss from me to him ..LOL)


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> This may be the dumbest question in the world, but I know everyone is concerned about moths or other things getting into skeins of processed wool. Is there the same problem with fleece you store before processing? How do you store it before processing? Thanks.


I should have a better system, but I how a bar of lavender soap in the bag with it, and pray!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Even though I am not one to drink, I tell my hubby that it keeps me out of the bars!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

AlpacaGal said:


> My hubby has been really good about my yarn stash. He's more concerned about all the bags of alpaca fleece that needs processing. I've used the analogy of having multiples of tools like hammers and screwdrivers and things I probably know nothing about. Haha!


That one bothers my DH too. Luckily we have a cinder block out building where I can sore it. In fact, here's an old chest freezer out there, I'm thinking of taking over so the critters don't nest in it over the winter.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just have to laugh out loud when I read this - what we go through to hide our yarn. I do the same - I keep tubs of yarn in the basement that no matter how much I knit, they never seem to empty?????


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Mary Su 2 said:


> Your mistake was having them all out at the same time!! lol You are supposed to fill one space bag, reduce the size, hide it, and then do the next!!! That way he never would have seen it all!!!


This sounds like a sensible idea!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I once told my husband I was saving on utility bills by reducing the amount of space we had to heat.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

We've got a codependent relationship vis a vis yarn. If he keeps buying books and board games, then I'm going to keep buying yarn... that said. I've been on a stashbusting spree for the last couple of months so maybe I've created enough space to buy more yarn


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

You gave me a good chuckle and made me remember coming home from a Machine Knit seminar wearing a t-shirt with this emblazoned in vivid colors, on the front: "My husband said that if I bring home any more yarn, he'll leave me. ........................................... I'm sure gonna miss him!"
dixiegran


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My husband just says, we have this little house and this little yard. You can have as many plants and projects as you want, but we aren't moving to give you room to expand.

Before moving to CA, I had 5 acres, a pony, two mini horses, 3 dogs and a goat, 10 tree orchard and fruit vines. He is happy that I am no longer collecting animals. I am still trying to cut down on plants. You would be amazed at what you can grow in a container. My papaya actually has flower buds.


----------



## uwargida (Feb 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Ask him this: "Would you limit Davinci to a box of crayons?"


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Men! They just don't understand our need to have a yarn stash.


----------



## Knitwit58 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lilly Chin told us at a workshp that she, of necessity because of her small apt., stores not hides yarn in her stove, dishwasher, stuffable hassocks. She had many more ideas, but it was very funny! Luckily I have a guest/yarn room including a huge walkin closet. I am counting my blessings!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I use space bags also for yarn storage to make hiding it easier. I buy a lot on line, and since I am home during the day, I can hide the packages before he gets home and sees them!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My DH has two diesel engines and a Valiant engine in the garage, and shelves full of boat parts, including for two boats we don't even have any more. He doesn't say a word - cause when he tried to, I said a couple too. His stuff takes up so much more space than mine, and now he knows it for sure.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

The cost of yarn is still lower than the price of psychotherapy. Using the yarn helps keep us sane.


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

That is great! I had a good laugh over that one.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Though these quips can seem funny, really think they are disrespectful of caring people and good relationships, and harbor a lot of personal violence. Some things should not be joked about. We should appreciate and be grateful for each other. Not these cheap tv show quips.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am glad I am single


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think anyone is trying to be disrespectful. We are just messing with our hubby's and they are good about it. We just like to throw our weight around now and then. All in good humor!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I nipped that 'can we afford', 'do you need that' 'you buying more ---------' in the bud before we were married. He ask me if I needed to be eating more than 3 olives. Yes, of course I need more than 3 of them, I work, I earn money, and I buy things I want and need with that money I work hard to earn. If you have a different idea, then I am out of here. Never again did he mention if I needed anything. That was my opportunity to set him straight as I didn't want to be controlled from there on out. 
I guess you could have told him, 'of course we can afford it, it's been bought and paid for for years now, and some of it was gifts'. Actually it's a great idea to have a lot of yarn on hand now, as the price is going up all the time. Some of the yarns I buy now that I got several years ago for $3.29 is now $6.99 or more. It was a good investment when you bought it, you were looking ahead for when you may not be able to afford yarn--I do hope that never happens, but you just never know. It is sad that men sometimes just don't understand what women want and NEED. And, if you wait until you can afford it, he may have already spent the money. I never question things that my dh buys, he has worked hard all his life and he deserves things he wants, I think he feels the same about me. If he doesn't, he keeps it to himself pretty good.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I suppose that I should add here that we have always had a "Don't ask, don't tell" rule here. Neither of us asks, neither of us tells, unless, of course, I'm going to get an invoice in the mail <G>.

What I don't understand is why so many of us feel we have to hide our purchases from our significant others. As long as the bills are paid, the lights are on, there's heat in the winter, A/C in the summer, and there's food on the table, no one should complain or hide one's hobby from the other. That said, those of us with extreme stashes (myself included) do need to go "stash diving" periodically so we can reacquaint ourselves with what we actually have.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I feel compelled to make a comment here. Obviously I wasn't trying to "hide" anything as I was stuffing these gigantic bags while he was home and in broad daylight. DH was watching ballgames so I decided to make myself busy. He sees me knitting all the time and surely he must know I had to buy yarn to do that, right? Anyway it is all smooshed in space bags now and under the bed and he hasn't said another word. In fact I've purchased yarn since his "discovery" and he never uttered a word, just smiled at me and I noticed a little shake of his head. I am always nagging him that he needs a hobby-he watches tv 19/7, but he reminds me he is 80 years old and is too late to start now! We both therefore, are doing what we want to do...and remember cable costs money too!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

well, I guess poor hubby does not realize that there is always just one shade of yarn missing. I quilt and knit,can you imagine?? I told hubby, my stashes cost less then his cigarettes and last longer .


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I received 3 trash bags of scrap yarn from my 
dil and 4 from my cousin. My hubby cleared out his book shelves for me to store it! Of course he is first on the knitting list for a new hat and scarf every winter! I knitted up 4 boxs of hats this summer from toddlers to teens. Then I had enough bright orange yarn for for a dickie scarf and a double, reversible hat that I thought a hunter might buy--my hubby doesn't hunt, but he latched on to that set as soon as I finished it and has been wearing every day since!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


OMG! You have made my day!!! AND you have given me the perfect excuse for my own DH "She who has the most yarn when she dies wins!!!" LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!!!

Way to go!

P.S. Your husband sounds like a dear.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary Su 2 said:


> You don't have to knit it all up now, silly girl!! Just pack some into boxes and label them as something that he wouldn't dare unpack! Use your imagination!! You can think of something he's guaranteed to stay away from!!!


We moved at the beginning of this year. I had to pack up yarn and supplies. I had this brilliant idea: I put my yarn into space saver bags, then put those into a larger box. I marked the box "Female Hygiene."

Not only did he not open the box, when we got it to the new house, he pointed to it and said, "Babe, I think that's yours. Sure is big. Can you handle it?" :lol: :lol: :lol: "Sure, no problem," says me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Today is one of those days on here where I read a few postings and I'm immediately in stitches holding my side from laughter.Thank you again everyone, you've made my day.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I say the same thing to my DH. And my younger friends are all ready to come over and clean out my stash when I have to leave this earth!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

My DH just doesn't get to see all the yarn etc I buy. Years ago he used to moan about the various things I bought for my hobbies, but I've had a couple of nasty health scares and since then he's quiet. If I see something I want, I get it, and now we have two beautiful grandchildren for me to knit for, he enjoys seeing what I knit/crochet etc.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

That's funny...not yarn related,but my DH and I went to an outdoor concert years ago.....the staff at the gates were to go thru any bags entering the grounds...my turn came up...opened my bag....one look inside and 
I was quickly able to enter...hehehe...female hygiene stuff...right on top !


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's funny! I have my stash in the spare room closet and I am allowed a basket in the living room for current projects. Well, the "current projects" basket tends to grow and want to spill over and my DH made a crack about my basket having puppies. Cracked me up!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Knitish said:


> Though these quips can seem funny, really think they are disrespectful of caring people and good relationships, and harbor a lot of personal violence. Some things should not be joked about. We should appreciate and be grateful for each other. Not these cheap tv show quips.


Unfortunately all relationships are not "good and caring". If you know something will upset your partner, why wave that red flag in his/her face. I see it as a courtesy, who wants to go through life fighting and arguing over yarn.


----------



## NingNing (Jun 8, 2012)

...she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins!

Oh that's funny, I'll have to remember that one to explain why I have a large suitcase full of yarn when I haven't made anything in years. Every time one of the kids barrows the suitcase and I have to pull out all that yarn they ask...what are you making? Nothing, but I do like to look at & feel the yarn and think about what I could make with it.


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Just tell him you are saving for your retirement


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Fortunately, the money was already spent, so you must have been able to afford it at one time or another. LOL.

Give your DH a back rub and a kiss for being such a good guy.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Too cute...my dear boyfriend buys me the yarn, then finds me projects to knit-for which I will need more yarn. I let him have his books and gaming and he lets me have my yarn and scrapbooking. I did love the stories revealed here. Thank you for the chuckles. Some of you cracked me right up. Though my boyfriend suggests one of my yarn stores is next to the puppy place, where he's going to come home with a puppy we don't need one day...I wonder how much yarn I'll net when that happens;-).


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Too cute...my dear boyfriend buys me the yarn, then finds me projects to knit-for which I will need more yarn. I let him have his books and gaming and he lets me have my yarn and scrapbooking. I did love the stories revealed here. Thank you for the chuckles. Some of you cracked me right up. Though my boyfriend suggests one of my yarn stores is next to the puppy place, where he's going to come home with a puppy we don't need one day...I wonder how much yarn I'll net when that happens;-).


LOL - As much as I love yarn, I love my dogs more. Puppies trump yarn always for me.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no disrespect to my husband. We have been married for over 39 years. He knows what I buy and when I buy it. I did make the deal about the beer with him because at the time everything that was made was for charity. It saved my sanity when I came home from a very stressful day at work. He had his way of relaxing and I have mine. We bought a new home a little over 10 years ago with 5 bedrooms, one was his and one was my craft room. I never realized exactly how much yarn I had until he started bringing boxes home to sort the yarn. He just kept bringing more boxes every week and I told him that he could quit bringing them, but I ended using every one of those boxes. Three years ago the good paying stressful job closed up and at my age it has very hard to find another. I finally got another job doing the same thing for a lot less money and only work when they call me in. That stash has been dwindling a whole lot in the time since when there wasn't any extra money, let alone buying yarn. Any one who thinks that hubby doesn't know is probably mistaken. I would say that he knows and just doesn't say anything about it. I made him 2 wool hats for winter, 1 in blues and the other in browns. I went to wash my acrylic afghans and didn't know that he had put the hats in the washer with them until they came out of the dryer. I just laughed and made him 2 more. Mind you the 2 now felted hats went to charity. So everyone should just be happy for the other person in their life.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I explained all my quilting stuff, I told him to think of each item as a different fishing lure, Now he gets it.


----------



## nikalknitter (Oct 26, 2013)

My DH has no hobbies, he just spends time helping people. Makes it hard to shop for him. I have found he is less upset by my yarn collection than my jewery. He sees me knitting all of the time, usually gifts for other people so that seems to make it okay.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We live in an RV. In August we traded our 5th wheel for a larger travel trailer. Only glitch was that my hubby doesn't have the large basement storage in the travel trailer. In the last 7 years that we have been living on the road he has always told everyone that we'd get better gas mileage if I didn't have so much yarn. As we moved from one trailer to the new one he kept saying I can't fit this in. I might have to get rid of some stuff. I told him as long as there was room for his ladder and tools what else did he need? Last week we prepared to move to our next location for the winter. I spent 2 days moving and organizing my wool to get ready for the move. I was able to fit all my yarn in 1 large under bed, soft sided storage bag. My finished purses, ready for winter craft shows, fit in another. My unfinished projects fit into a large market bag. Everything fit nicely under the bed along with a suitcase, extra bedding, my stretcher boards, a small tote of books, and the folding files with the last 7 years worth of tax papers as well as another file with current year paperwork for taxes. He hasn't said anything more about my yarn.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

past said:


> We live in an RV. In August we traded our 5th wheel for a larger travel trailer. Only glitch was that my hubby doesn't have the large basement storage in the travel trailer. In the last 7 years that we have been living on the road he has always told everyone that we'd get better gas mileage if I didn't have so much yarn. As we moved from one trailer to the new one he kept saying I can't fit this in. I might have to get rid of some stuff. I told him as long as there was room for his ladder and tools what else did he need? Last week we prepared to move to our next location for the winter. I spent 2 days moving and organizing my wool to get ready for the move. I was able to fit all my yarn in 1 large under bed, soft sided storage bag. My finished purses, ready for winter craft shows, fit in another. My unfinished projects fit into a large market bag. Everything fit nicely under the bed along with a suitcase, extra bedding, my stretcher boards, a small tote of books, and the folding files with the last 7 years worth of tax papers as well as another file with current year paperwork for taxes. He hasn't said anything more about my yarn.


I'm impressed!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

past said:


> We live in an RV. In August we traded our 5th wheel for a larger travel trailer. Only glitch was that my hubby doesn't have the large basement storage in the travel trailer. In the last 7 years that we have been living on the road he has always told everyone that we'd get better gas mileage if I didn't have so much yarn. As we moved from one trailer to the new one he kept saying I can't fit this in. I might have to get rid of some stuff. I told him as long as there was room for his ladder and tools what else did he need? Last week we prepared to move to our next location for the winter. I spent 2 days moving and organizing my wool to get ready for the move. I was able to fit all my yarn in 1 large under bed, soft sided storage bag. My finished purses, ready for winter craft shows, fit in another. My unfinished projects fit into a large market bag. Everything fit nicely under the bed along with a suitcase, extra bedding, my stretcher boards, a small tote of books, and the folding files with the last 7 years worth of tax papers as well as another file with current year paperwork for taxes. He hasn't said anything more about my yarn.


We are taking our 17ft airstream West for a month. How much can I fit?? And Tuscon yarn is so cool, how much room to I need to leave to bring stuff back? If I buy another pair of Western boots I can probably store several skeins in there, right?


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

The first time hubby found my yarn everywhere he just looked at me and asked what was going on. I told him when you put yarn in a closet and shut the light it reproduces. Where did he think variegated yarn came from, variegated sheep?


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that's a good one, surviving, My dear at age 79 is retiring from Nursing Home handyman of all and wants to but his BP is up his heart rate is fast he has a phy tomorrow knows he's going to go on BP pill hate idea. I just hope it does not change his good personality, with his thoughts of what a I going to do all day.


----------



## robbiew (Jan 3, 2013)

I am lucky, DH doesn't care how much I have, as long as the bills are paid. I could spend my money on worse things.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> My hubby hasn't seen all of my stash... Most of it is right out in the open, but a bit of it is in my daughters closet. We're going to be moving soon and I can't knit fast enough to make sure he doesn't see it all...


Oh that's funny, really made me chuckle


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> that's a good one, surviving, My dear at age 79 is retiring from Nursing Home handyman of all and wants to but his BP is up his heart rate is fast he has a phy tomorrow knows he's going to go on BP pill hate idea. I just hope it does not change his good personality, with his thoughts of what a I going to do all day.


Have him learn to spin, he can make yarn for you and it's very relaxing and calming which will help his BP. And then he can't complain, either.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you don't have too much. I don't have a stash. Take your pic of the two. You're probably happier with knitting.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Knit him a vest that says "I love you"!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> ....
> I have a friend whose husband never says a word when she comes home with more bags full of yarn. When I asked what was her secret she said:
> "Years ago, shortly after we were married, he said he thought I was spending too much money on yarn. I just looked him in the eye and said : GOLF".
> He hasn't mentioned my yarn ever again."


My hubby plays double bass in a band. He 'earns' money for occasional gigs but he spends FAR more on equipment and clothing than he ever gets back, so.....I can spend what I like on yarn!!! He also has a saying, " If you're happy (me), I'm happy") Knitting, crocheting and buying yarn make me happy!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Give him time, lol. My dh is so patient with all my quirks, including stashes of yarn, fabric, ribbon, flowers, plants, etc.
He even found a LYS I hadn't noticed before. Tincture of time,
the best cure for "stash anxiety!"

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> "Yes, dear" works in my house. When we moved into the new house and he insisted on moving my yarn he told me no more after 6 pickup truck loads. I said yes dear and proceeded to continue to collect yarns.


6 pickup loads! I'm impressed (and envious!!)

Karen N. :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

DebraSundhausen said:


> ....went to wash my acrylic afghans and didn't know that he had put the hats in the washer with them until they came out of the dryer.....the 2 now felted hats went to charity....


My hubby's beanies shrink over time with lots of washing and wearing and when they are too tight on his head they make great cosies for my little round fat teapot. I always use a teapot.

 :wink: :wink: ;-)


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I would love to have seen your DH's face when he saw all that yarn. Priceless! I wish you had been able to capture his expression with a picture to share with us, and to show him later, in a couple of years after you have made him the most beautiful sweater. He would understand then, I bet.

Too cute!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I try to never let DH know the full extent of my stash.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> 6 pickup loads! I'm impressed (and envious!!)
> 
> Karen N. :thumbup:


You should have seen the looks I got a few weeks later when one of our "adjunct" sons asked when we were going to move all the yarn in that other room. Even I had to think for a moment when I realized that the adjunct was referring to my rug hooking equipment <G>.

Do you really want to know how much my stash has increased in the last 8 1/2 years? I do go stash diving periodically and find yarns more perfect for the project about to be started than those I had been looking at in my LYS. Of course, I'm also going to the New England Fiber Festival (to sort of make up for missing Rhinebeck last wee) and Webs on Saturday.....


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I it wonderful to have supporting husbands


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Enough to knit the puppy a puppy sweater!


----------



## Rachael88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hilarious....I have to same problem regarding the amount of yarn I have. Unfortunately I can hide it from my other half as it is in the bedroom and the living room in baskets and boxes and anything else I can find to stick it in. This means he sees it everytime he walks into the living room or the bedroom. Oops! I will have to try those vacuum space saver bags myself.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

CHinNWOH said:


> I once told my husband I was saving on utility bills by reducing the amount of space we had to heat.


OK, this one really cracked me up. Water all over my PC's screen. Tooo funny!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like those of us with large stashes actually need to USE said stash!!!

That's rich coming from me who at times has an idea for something, looks through my stash and finding several yarns that would work beautifully, puts them back 'in case a better use' comes to mind later!!! ( I look at the yarn, feel how lovely it is and think it would be 'wasted' on that idea, so it goes back in the tub!) So the yarn sits there being saved for the 'perfect project'. :-D

Who else does this same sort of thing?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm divorced but my former husband never complained about my stash of yarn, my piles of quilting fabrics, or any of my other hobby supplies. I converted the 4th bedroom of our home into my own little fiber studio...and HE had his 4 car garage full of tools and at various times, classic and antique vehicles that he restored.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

label it "women's sanitary supplies".


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> You have to wait until he's at work, in the garage, or hanging out with the "boys".


ditto pilotskeemsmom


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

When my daughters grew up and moved out, I confiscated one of their bedrooms and call it my knitting room! Well, this is fair - my husband (and I) also have a computer room!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

lettuceshop said:


> I have yarn stashes all over the bedroom. In the closet, under the bed, in mesh hampers, in 3 and 4 drawer plastic bins. A couple weeks ago a KPer posted she used space saver bags for her stash--I thought, what a great idea!
> So, today was the day. I filled two jumbo bags, 3 extra large, 3 medium and several suitcase sizes. Before I could get the vacuum out to reduce their sizes my DH walked into the room and mercy I thought he was going to have a heart attack! He said, "can we afford all that yarn? And then he said, "why do you keep buying more?" I tried to explain that she who has the most yarn when she dies, wins! But, poor man he just doesn't get it! He kissed me goodnight though so I may live. I was kinda worried about that for awhile.


In all seriousness, I would have said "Why yes, we CAN afford all this yarn - this is OLD yarn. The question is....how much NEW yarn can we afford?"


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's funny! Every time my husband looks at wines, I mention we have a lot at home. The first thing he says is "well, you have lots of yarn!". (Case closed!)


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

headlemk said:


> "unpack"?! What DH ever unpacks anything except the big stuff. Just put it in a box marked off-season clothes, or Christmas decor and he won't touch it.


Now see, I can't label it Christmas stuff as he LOVES putting up the tree and decorating. I would have to label it something to the effect of books (and I don't have many that are bound most are ebooks) or crafts. Those are the only things I could label something that he wouldn't unpack.  I think my friend would hold on to it for me... :hunf: But my DH has an engine AND transmission to a 2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse in our shed that he is going to have to something with before we move. Both of those together put us back close to or over $1,000. When I mentioned that I needed more yarn to finish a sweater for my friends little one he didn't say ANYTHING. I'm guessing he figured that one or two new skeins of yarn isn't that much compared to what he can see. :mrgreen:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

headlemk said:


> DH: "When we move back to the US we don't need more than 3 bedrooms do we?"
> 
> Me: "No. If we can get 4 without extra money I'd be fine with that, but 3 is all we need."
> 
> ...


Oh, that was good. Had to giggle silently. :lol:


----------

